# Rotala rotundifolia "Colorata"?



## biker

We have local Rotala rotundifolia in Taiwan, but it doesn't grow like this one. Is it Rotala rotundifolia "Colorata"? or another varieties under the species?


----------



## ShaneSmith

I do not know, sorry. But, why do you have it growing through that screen? How did you plant it through the tiny holes in the screen?


----------



## Gomer

What throws me off moreis the color of the gravel. Unless biker has pink or red gravel, then the color ofthe plant is WAY less red than shown. still pretty though


----------



## jerseyjay

biker has an excellent selection of plants but unfortunetly plant coloration on his picture is way off. I will assume that he is using bulb w/ ~9K level which is giving pinkish feeling to all his pictures.

Here is how the picture should look like. Green plants are green and pinkish color is eliminated.


----------



## biker

Good work! Can you teach me how to do that by Photoshop or Acdsee?
Thanks


----------



## Edward

Beautiful plants on red gravel


----------

